# Con ustedes ... JULIACA



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Fuente:Flickr


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve muy bien!!! aunque esas mototaxis las matan


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

mostrarte lo mejor de juliaca
buenas fotos xD!!!!


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

los taxi cholos simbolo de Juliaca....... infaltables...

buenas fotos. quisiera conocer mas de esta ciudad... solo voy de paso por ahi


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

tacall said:


> se ve muy bien!!! aunque esas mototaxis las matan


eso es tradicional alla.. parte de su vida cotidiana...


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Buenas fotos Navegador, Juliaca es una ciudad que tiene un gran potencial por ubicación geográfica, yo pienso que podría ubicarse entre las 10 principales ciudades del país, saludos.


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Si no me equivoco las 2 ultimas son de puno, juliaca estas mejorando, todos los años paso por ahi ya que como dijeron esta ubicada en un punto estratégico, cerca de arequipa, puno, cuzco y ahora con la interoceanica cerca de ilo, mas bien parece que su desarrollo camina a pasos de tortuga, cada obra que hacen se tiran mas de un año, como la piscina municipal, el arreglo de la avenida huancane, etc, me huele a robo, ademas la mayoría de gente que tiene dinero mandan a sus hijos, se compran casas, etc. en Arequipa, Cuzco, etc. me parece que cada vez se volvera mas comercial, me parece dificil ver en un futuro inmediato una juliaca bonita, el clima no ayuda en nada. Pero su crecimiento tambien es interesante por la parte comercial como digo, el mes pasado vi una constrccion en la calle lambayeque si no me equivoco era de mas o menos 6 pisos y por las columnotas me parecio que llegaria a los 10 pisos, a ver si algun forista juliaqueño le tomo su respectiva instantanea.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

la verdad que solo me gusto Juliaca de la 5ta y 6ta foto XD


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

:cheers:LO MEJOR DE JULIACA ESTA EN LA RINCONADA, ES UNA ZONA TRANQUILA LIBRE DE MOTO TAXIS, Y TAMBIEN TE FALTO UNA FOTO DEL COLEGIO "SAN ROMAN" EL COLEGIO "SANTA ELENA" Y LA ZONA INDUSTRIAL DE TAPARACHI, ADEMAS DE LA CIUDAD UNIVERSITARIA A LA SALIDA DE PUNO... MUY INTERESANTE SERIA FOTOGRAFIRA LAMPA.... HE TENIDO LA SUERTE DE VIVIR TAMBIEN EN JULIACA... EL HOMBRE TIENE ESA CAPACIDAD DE ADAPTARSE A TODO LUGAR..... ME GUSTA MUCHO EL DEPARTAMENTO DE PUNO...!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

la primera y la cuarta foto son muy bonitas.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

mmmmm

sinceramente Juliaca debe ser la ciudad mas fea del Perú y la que más mezcla de huachaferias arquitectónicas debe tener por metro cuadrado...

conozco la ciudad y sinceramente no me gusta nada... 

por favor no es nada contra el tema en si ...

es mi sólo mi opinión personal sobre la ciudad..

saludos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Quisiera conocer Juliaca, y me parecen que esas fotos tratan de dar un pensamiento equivocado.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Pero por que tanta critica hacia Juliaca.. por que no damos opiniones constructivas como el forista Yoniebs.


----------



## pachacutec (May 24, 2005)

Las dos ultimas fotos NO muestran Juliaca!!! Son de Puno!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

libre d mototaxis??? entonces esa foto no es d juliaca o si?


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

ups


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

darioperu said:


> :cheers:LO MEJOR DE JULIACA ESTA EN LA RINCONADA, ES UNA *ZONA TRANQUILA LIBRE DE MOTO TAXIS*, Y TAMBIEN TE FALTO UNA FOTO DEL COLEGIO "SAN ROMAN" EL COLEGIO "SANTA ELENA" Y LA ZONA INDUSTRIAL DE TAPARACHI, ADEMAS DE LA CIUDAD UNIVERSITARIA A LA SALIDA DE PUNO... MUY INTERESANTE SERIA FOTOGRAFIRA LAMPA.... HE TENIDO LA SUERTE DE VIVIR TAMBIEN EN JULIACA... EL HOMBRE TIENE ESA CAPACIDAD DE ADAPTARSE A TODO LUGAR..... ME GUSTA MUCHO EL DEPARTAMENTO DE PUNO...!!:banana::banana::banana:


Tu lo dices y las imagenes te contradicen.. no lo estoy criticando


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Juliaca vive del gran contrabando que mueve muchos millones de dolares. Sin embargo, la ciudad no se ha beneficiado para nada de esta riqueza, pues luce un lamentable aspecto de pueblo joven. Es triste decirlo, pero Juliaca es un ejemplo de como la informalidad puede generar dinero, pero nunca mejorar la calidad de vida de la poblacion.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Germinal said:


> Juliaca vive del gran contrabando que mueve muchos millones de dolares. Sin embargo, la ciudad no se ha beneficiado para nada de esta riqueza, pues luce un lamentable aspecto de pueblo joven. Es triste decirlo, pero Juliaca es un ejemplo de como la informalidad puede generar dinero, pero nunca mejorar la calidad de vida de la poblacion.


Exacto!!!!!!!!

Hay mucha plata y vaya que si la hay 

pero a ninguno de los habitantes de esa ciudad les importa mucho hacer realmente inversiones en mejorarla y ni siquiera son capaces de exigirles a sus autoridades esa mejoras ...

mientras que el billete corra lo ultimo que les importara a los juliaqueños es mejoras en su ciudad..

no digo que no exista gente consciente pero lamentablemente son la inmensa minoría


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Coincido contigo, lo ultimo que le interesa al poblador de Juliaca es su ciudad, ellos solo estan de paso por ahi, o parecen estarlo y otra cosa las DOS ULTIMAS FOTOS SON DE LA CIUDAD DE PUNO..... 

saludos


----------

